# Merging 2 internet connections for 1 faster connection.



## Scorchingice (May 4, 2008)

I have a laptop that has a Wireless Air Card (Basically a Cell Phone for INTERNET)

I also have a 2wire 1701hg Router with a 1.Meg DSL Connection.

I am connected to the Internet with my Sprint Air Card, and I am connected to my main computers Router with the Wireless Network Using standard WEP.

I can see both connections, I can share files, printers, etc from the main network, and I can access the Internet through the Wireless Air Card.

I can also access the Internet through the Wireless networks DSL Router if I switch it to that.

I was curious if there is a way to be connected to the Internet with both and have the connection merge the 2 together for a faster connection. Sort of like SLI Mode or Crossfire mode only for the Internet rather than the Video.

Please tell me this can be done, and then give me information on how to set this up or where I can go to get the information.

Thank you in advance.

Brian


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Not really, and it won't make individual connections faster if you do succeed. The easy way would be a dual-WAN router, but you'd have to tinker around with ICS for the Air Card too... Not worth the trouble.


----------



## Scorchingice (May 4, 2008)

Basically the DSL Connection gets the following Results from the Speed test I run

http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest

DSL Connection = 1218kbps Download / 104kbps Upload

Wireless Air card = 1558kbps Download / 357 kbps Upload

I would love to combine those so I would be at least in a range of 2200kbps Download and 400kbps upload.

I do not see why Merging the 2 together to form a stronger connection would not be possible.

It is like running 2 batteries in series. Currently they are like running in Parallel. If one goes down the other will provide the power and vice versa. But if I could run them in a series type Merged configuration, I would be in creasing my download and upload speeds considerably and it would be well worth the time to do this.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

i don't physically it would work all because of how the data is being sent/received.


----------



## Scorchingice (May 4, 2008)

I know the technology is there and has been used before. Even before DSL/Cable Modems were out there. Back When Dial Up was the only thing feasible. The technology that I am referring to is/was called Shotgun Dial Up connection.

With Shotgun, you would use 2 modems, 2 phone lines, and 2 separate Dial up accounts with the same ISP. It was also critical to have matching Modems. Kind of like when you use 2 Video cards in SLI mode it is pretty much required that both Video cards be identical.

Anyhow the technology worked then so there should be some way for it to work now. The problem is figuring out how to set this up in the situation I am currently trying to set it up in.

Anyhow for trivial information purposes. Here are some links on that old Shotgun Technology used way back when for dial up users wanting to get the extra speed.

http://www.vonl.com/support/faq/shotgun/index.cfm

http://www.clsurf.com/shotgun.html

http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m1563/is_5_17/ai_63502563

Therefore the Technology is Possible and has been for sometime now.

The problem I am having is figuring out how to set the network up to correctly connect to both Internet connections and merge the 2 connections into 1 faster connection.

It should work just the same as torrents, or multiple seeds on download accelerator programs.

In theory this is possible, My problem is putting the possible into a reality real time working solution.

Someone please make me happy and inform me of what I need to do to set this up properly.

Thanks again.

Brian

-=- EDITED -=-

Now after looking I found something that I am going to try. I did not make this post to advertise any software but after many serchs I came up with Internet Connection Teaming Software or just Connection Teaming Software. I found that this may be an answer but I have not tried it yet so do not know. I will keep the place updated with my trials though and see how it works out. I really hope this will solve the issue and Full Speed ahead !!!

The link I am going to try is here

http://www.brothersoft.com/midpoint-plus-6-user-edition-download-4520.html

Seems that software may allow me to do what I wish to do.


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

What you are proposing won't work. Here's why. In your last post, you mentioned dual modem connections to an ISP to increase throughput. Microsoft calls this multilink. The reason why this worked is that you used two independent phone lines where both terminate to the same ISP.

What you're trying to do is to merge two different ISPs over two totally different network topologies. The routing of packets will be problematic as how are you going to define what your default gateway is? Which path are you going to route packets to? Dual WAN routers handle these things for you where it monitors the number of connections coming in and distributes the connections evenly among the two WAN links. I doubt that the logic is more sophisticated than this. With higher grade routers, the use of BGP routing supports load balancing with a bit more logic rather than just spreading the connections. I doubt any consumer grade routers have support for BGP and I haven't seen any OS level applications which provides BGP support.


----------



## Scorchingice (May 4, 2008)

Finlay someone that posted actual reasons why it will not work rather than just saying it won't.

I can agree the default gateway and the domain name servers etc will be different for both, so this would pose a problem. Again thank you for your reply. I am still checking into this Connection Teaming Software to see if something can still be done to overcome the problems I seem to be introduced to. Hopefully I will find a way. If not well I guess Ill settle for just 1 good strong connection. 

Again thank you for your time in posting replies.

Brian


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That's why I suggest a dual-WAN router. At least that would allow multiple site connections to use the alternate ISP connection.


----------



## tssells (Apr 20, 2007)

zx10guy said:


> What you are proposing won't work. Here's why. In your last post, you mentioned dual modem connections to an ISP to increase throughput. Microsoft calls this multilink. The reason why this worked is that you used two independent phone lines where both terminate to the same ISP.
> 
> What you're trying to do is to merge two different ISPs over two totally different network topologies. The routing of packets will be problematic as how are you going to define what your default gateway is? Which path are you going to route packets to? Dual WAN routers handle these things for you where it monitors the number of connections coming in and distributes the connections evenly among the two WAN links. I doubt that the logic is more sophisticated than this. With higher grade routers, the use of BGP routing supports load balancing with a bit more logic rather than just spreading the connections. I doubt any consumer grade routers have support for BGP and I haven't seen any OS level applications which provides BGP support.


Agreed - its a waste of time to try. Even if you were able to get the equipment to do this the stability of the transmission would be sketchy at best. Think of it this way - your DSL line may connect to the backbone in Chicago where the AirCard may do this in Atlanta or Texas. It would not be feasible to try and get the packets to route correctly with technology that wasn't suited for it. Also good luck letting a software application handle this - Especially on Windows......


----------

